# rend lake crappie



## earl60446 (Apr 27, 2015)

Spent friday and saturday fishing for crappie on rend lake. Probably got around 40 on friday and 50 on saturday. Kept about 24 each day between the two of us. No photos but I am sure you all know what a crappie looks like. Caught them in the bushes and reeds. Some were out in the open but most in the weeds. Fished the Jackie Branch. Storm came in on Sat and chased us off around 2:30pm.
Tim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 27, 2015)

I love catching them google eyed bastages - lots of action!


----------

